

Show HN: Airsessment – Practice job interviews, public speaking and more - Slackener
https://www.airsessment.com/
PROBLEM: Not enough time &#x2F; method to practice job interviews, public speaking engagement before the big events. We get anxiety and panic attack when the time comes. There is no way to know how people perceive our conversation style.<p>SOLUTION: App Airsessment. Connect you with people to practice run pitches &#x2F; job interviews &#x2F; public speaking on demand by video calls, receive constructive feedback&#x2F; metric rating too.<p>Let&#x27;s fill out a Quick &#x2F; Fun 20 seconds form with a special discount attached as well. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;gamJpB2QaNbikzxv2.
======
courtneypowell
I like the idea. I fear that there is a negative association with a per minute
pricing model. It makes me think of psychic and sex lines. I suggest looking
at a per call model with a time limit; should the caller exceed the time
limit, perhaps then you implement a per minute model.

~~~
Flavius
I feel exactly the same. You need to change the pricing model. It's not just
the negative association with hot lines, it's also the pressure to finish the
conversation in the shortest amount of time to avoid paying a fortune.

~~~
Slackener
Thank you, will discuss your feedback with the team.

------
nothrabannosir
The sign-up flow to become a seller has many hurdles. I'm trying to set up and
it asked my name 3 times, and now I have to create a full Stripe account just
to continue. I don't want to go through that trouble. Once I actually have
earned any money, I'll set up Stripe. But until then why bother?

Thanks for offering an alternative to PayPal, by the way.

(The reason I don't want to go through it is that I'm exploring your platform.
I don't know if I want to actually invest time in it before knowing what it
looks like behind the scenes.)

~~~
Slackener
Hey

I understood what you said. This is only our prototype / MVP so the UX is
definitely off. Apologies for that but you can be assured a full rebuild is in
place.

Paypal option is there though, not sure if you have seen it or not.
Regardless, thanks for your precious time

------
katsup_whatsup
I think the offering is interesting, but the site design requires more
thought. I left the homepage open for a bit and came back to a number of
annoying, overlaying pop-ups. See the screenshot:
[http://tinypic.com/r/b4uqzm/9](http://tinypic.com/r/b4uqzm/9)

~~~
Slackener
Right, thank you for the feedback. Will have a look into this.

Thanks for your time

------
Slackener
We would love it if you can give us some quick 30 seconds feedback here
[https://goo.gl/forms/CDQ8pwMzTecMuZsf1](https://goo.gl/forms/CDQ8pwMzTecMuZsf1).

Thanks for stopping by :)

~~~
westdabestdb
Hello, this is an awesome idea and great service offering. I would love to use
this service but I feel like pricing should be little higher in order to make
me more confident to use your service.

~~~
Slackener
This is our MVP only, will surely bring out more offering and rebuild the
platform in the near future. Kindly fill out this quick 30 seconds survey if
you are able to thank you

Thanks for your time
[https://goo.gl/forms/CDQ8pwMzTecMuZsf1](https://goo.gl/forms/CDQ8pwMzTecMuZsf1)

